# Klein Tools for sale asking $80



## tom5462

Assorted Klein Tools 
I live in the Chicagoland suburbs asking $80 


Klein Tool Tradesmen Pro Modular Trimming Pouch with Belt clip. 6 pocket, 
Num: 55914. 

Klein Tool Utility knife 
Num: 44131. 

Klein Tool Torpedo Level, 3 vial, 9 inch, 
Num: 935. 

Klein Tool Flash Light with Work Light, 
Num: 56028. 

Klein Tool Non-Contact Voltage Pen tester 50 - 1000V 
Num: NCVT1P. 

Klein Tool Slip - Joint Pliers - 6” 
Num: D511-6. 

Klein Tool Adjustable Extra Wide Jaw 8” 
Num: D 509-8. 

Klein Tool Classic Klaw Pump Pliers 10” 
Num: D504-10.

Klein Tool Needle Nose Side - Cutters Stripping 8” Num: J203-8N. 

Klein Tool Grip it 12 Key Hex set SAE Metric sizes Num: 70573.

Klein Tool Multi Bit Screw driver 11-1 PH, SI, SQ, Torx Bits 
Num: 32500. 

All these are in mint condition and well taken care of


----------

